# Schaltauge verbogen, oder Hinterbau??



## timbowjoketown (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich rüste gerade eine Wildsau von Rohloff auf Schaltwerk um. Beim Anbringen des Schaltwerks musste ich feststellen, das zum einen die Schraube am Schaltwerk, mit der man den Abstand am Schaltauge einstellen kann, überhaupt nicht das Schaltauge trifft, zum anderen reicht das Schaltwerk viel zu weit in Richtung Nabe, so dass das kleinste Ritzel niemals durch das Schaltwerk angesteuert werden könnte. Kann es nun sein, dass der Hinterbau verzogen ist, bzw. das Schaltauge, oder benötige ich für ein Schaltwerk ein anderes Schaltauge als bei Rohloff? Auf der Internetseite gibt es zumindest keine unterschiedlichen... Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antwort!


Problem ist gefixt, Thread bitte schließen!!


----------



## W!ldsau (28. Mai 2006)

Hi

Das Problem hatt ich auch schon Ã¶fter... Als mir mein Schaltwerk gerissen is is mein Hinterbau + Schaltauge verbogen gewesen --> Hinterbau wieder grade gemacht und bei Alutech nen neues Schaltauge + VerstÃ¤rkung (25â¬) gekauft. Bisher hab ich keine Probleme mehr gehabt, scheint wohl zu funktionieren..^^

GruÃ Wildsau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Univega (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem.. Schaltwerk nach einem Sturz abgerissen, Schaltauge gebrochen und Hinterbau leicht verbogen. 
Wie habt ihr euren Hinterbau wieder gerichtet? Bei mir sind es nur 2-3mm aber es reicht aus, dass das Schaltwerk nicht mehr alle Gänge sauber schaltet.


Grüße


----------

